# Plastikklemmen für Kabelführung



## rZr (9. April 2014)

Kann man die Plastikklemmen für die Kabelführung irgendwo nach bestellen oder gibt es hier auch Alternativen ?


----------



## filiale (10. April 2014)

Von welcher Stelle am Bike redest Du ? Es gibt versch. Plastikklemmen die man auch nachkaufen kann. So nen bißchen mußt Du schon erklären was Du genau meinst. Raten will keiner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crouvean (10. April 2014)

Die für die hydraulikleitung? Ja, heissen c-clamp und anders

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## filiale (10. April 2014)

Eventuell meint er auch die geschraubten mit der Lasche, die gibt es bei ebay. Keiner weiß genaues.


----------



## herbert2010 (10. April 2014)

http://www.fantic26.de/Seitliche-Le...rohr-Gabel-Scheibenbremse-Vario-Sattelstuetze


----------



## fissenid (10. April 2014)

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/shop/zubehoer-475

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/diverse-kabelfuehrung-5mm-98647/wg_id-475


----------



## rZr (10. April 2014)

fissenid schrieb:


> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/shop/zubehoer-475
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/diverse-kabelfuehrung-5mm-98647/wg_id-475



Genau die habe ich gesucht .. Danke..

Gesendet von meinem N003 mit Tapatalk


----------

